

Spotify desktop app loaded viruses onto users PCs via advertising - ljf
http://bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12891182

======
JCB_K
I use Spotify on OSX, and interestingly enough some ads get blocked by
clicktoflash, which I use in Safari.

